

How many computers can you have on your college's network? - ZackOfAllTrades

After getting hit by a 1-machine per user rule for my college's network, I started wondering about other college's network policies.
It brought up the idea: Do the top CS schools let you have more computers on the network? 
So, if you please, respond with your college name and the number of computers you can have hooked up to your username.
======
allwein
At Carnegie Mellon, there's no limit on actual number of computers. You are
limited to a single ethernet port, but you're free to hook up a hub or switch
or use the building's wireless. The only thing they frown on is if you're
using excessive bandwidth.

------
rbanffy
Does the policy prevent you from attaching a router to the network?

~~~
ZackOfAllTrades
They generally flip a shit about anything beyond the basics. I haven't been
able to get a Cr-48 to even see the wireless around here. Apparently, the guy
who set up the network hates Ubuntu and did his best to make it a pain to
connect. Not good IT people.

How I think it works: You have to register the computer with them to get on
the network at all. So when I was using wireless on my laptop and trying to
get a wired connection for my desktop going, I got a screen saying that I can
only register 1 computer at a time.

Would a router be able to get around that sort of thing? I am not too great
with networks, but it seems like it would run into a problem of having another
machine on the network.

------
rgbrgb
Bard College - unlimited, no logins required.

------
veyron
you can spoof mac address so that the router appears as that one machine

------
ZackOfAllTrades
Texas A&M: 1.

